# Thermal Paste Comparison 2015 – Which is The Best Thermal Paste?



## death1976

INTRODUCTION

The debate on which the best thermal paste to use when cooling your CPU has raged on for many years; everyone has their own personal preference and allegiance, but obviously 2015 is a new year and there have been quite a few advances in the technology over the last couple of years. Some manufacturers are claiming they are the best choice and others let their reputation do the talking, but when it is all said and done, which is the best thermal paste so far in 2015 for cooling performance?
here

hope ya all enjoy the read


----------



## billbartuska

Hmmmm.....

No Indigo XS http://www.indigo-xtreme.com/page-baa.shtml


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Where do you get the Kryonaut from Thermal-Grizzly? Is it conductive?


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Where do you get the Kryonaut from Thermal-Grizzly? Is it conductive?


No.


----------



## RnRollie

oh god, the discussion that wouldn't die









When looking at it, i'm surprised that the venerable AS5 still scores middle of the pack.

Then again if you drop the liquid metals & the generic & the peanut butter.. then you are looking at what? 1, maybe 2 °C separation between the "best" and the "worst".

I always say:

1. if you are in the situation where you have to rely on the TIM to make a crucial difference, you really have other , more pressing problems at hand.
2. I also tend to say: (extreme) lapping beats any TIM









I'm gonna add one saying today:

3. These tests don't mean a thing. Each TIM should be tested for AT LEAST 3 MONTHS on a controlled "normal/extreme usage" simulator like on a bank of TECs/blocks simulating variable load 24/7.

Its the only way to find out if TIM-X "dries out" very fast or not, or shows a steady decline or improvement over time. It will also show that Unicorn Saliva give fantastic results in the first 48 hrs, but the declines to average and 3 months later has turned into epoxy sealing ihs & hs together for all eternity.

i'm not dissing the work that people are willign to put into it. Without them we would be NOWHERE. So kudos to them.
















I just wish they had the time/means/inclination to take these test one step further to make them more meaningful.
As it is inevitable these results will be pulled out of context... and we're gonna end up with somebody at some point stating something like _"but if you shine a blue led on AS5 it will beat all other TIMs"_

But again kudos to those will to do these test.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

People will always want to know what the best is. Unfortunately testing TIM's is not easy. What might test near the top when first applied may end up near the bottom 3 months later.
For me Coollaboratory Liquid Pro works best. I took time and lapped the IHS so my contact area with my waterblock is as perfect as I can get it.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> oh god, the discussion that wouldn't die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When looking at it, i'm surprised that the venerable AS5 still scores middle of the pack.
> 
> Then again if you drop the liquid metals & the generic & the peanut butter.. then you are looking at what? 1, maybe 2 °C separation between the "best" and the "worst".
> 
> I always say:
> 
> 1. if you are in the situation where you have to rely on the TIM to make a crucial difference, you really have other , more pressing problems at hand.
> 2. I also tend to say: (extreme) lapping beats any TIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna add one saying today:
> 
> 3. These tests don't mean a thing. Each TIM should be tested for AT LEAST 3 MONTHS on a controlled "normal/extreme usage" simulator like on a bank of TECs/blocks simulating variable load 24/7.
> 
> Its the only way to find out if TIM-X "dries out" very fast or not, or shows a steady decline or improvement over time. It will also show that Unicorn Saliva give fantastic results in the first 48 hrs, but the declines to average and 3 months later has turned into epoxy sealing ihs & hs together for all eternity.
> 
> i'm not dissing the work that people are willign to put into it. Without them we would be NOWHERE. So kudos to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they had the time/means/inclination to take these test one step further to make them more meaningful.
> As it is inevitable these results will be pulled out of context... and we're gonna end up with somebody at some point stating something like _"but if you shine a blue led on AS5 it will beat all other TIMs"_
> 
> But again kudos to those will to do these test.


Agreed, when all is said and done, you're looking at approx 1 degree C delta between the best and the worst. If any test is done with thermal paste, it should be ease of application. Some is so thick it's like spreading 1 day old curing concrete, just as gritty too, but I haven't seen any too thin. Ease of application, consistency of the product, and how easy it spreads should be taken into account. You could take any of these products, and if it doesn't spread well and leaves you with some empty areas after applying a block, it immediately moves into last place as far as heat transfer is concerned.


----------



## consumer

I would like to see Phobya HeGrease Extreme & Phobya NanoGrease Extreme tested.

Any chance they could be tested in the future?


----------



## Sky-way

Found this:


----------



## consumer

Interesting! Thanks!


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Currently, I use the Phobya Hegrease Extrem (such as Gelid Extrem) and 5930K with a waterblock EK Waterblock (nickel)
Is it worth it to test a "liquid metal"? Coolaboratory ultra" or other ?

Or I would have about the same temperatures (1 or 2 ° difference)

Thanks for your help


----------



## consumer

You will have much lower temps if you use a liquid metal TIM. They really are amazing. But you have to be very careful because if the liquid metal leeks onto your motherboard it's going to be fried.

Use liquid metal TIM's with caution.


----------



## tistou77

Thanks for your answer

According to the tests (as on the previous page), the gain is 1 to 2°C compared to the Gelid Extem, Grizzly Kryonaut, etc...


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> 
> According to the tests (as on the previous page), the gain is 1 to 2°C compared to the Gelid Extem, Grizzly Kryonaut, etc...


Honestly I wouldn't even mess with it if I were you. I've been using IC Diamond with great results, I recently ran out and might try the Grizzly Kryonaut next but I won't touch the liquid metal stuff. I know it's the best but it's also conductive, IC Diamond and Grizzly Kryonaut are not, which is a big selling point to me. If I mess up and some gets on the board it won't hurt it at all, I don't know why anyone would use TIM that is conductive.


----------



## SimonOcean

I am currently using Grizzly Kryonaut, but I have a batch of Indigo Extreme to try. I will let you know my temperature results before / after once I have installed the Indigo Extreme.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> 
> According to the tests (as on the previous page), the gain is 1 to 2°C compared to the Gelid Extem, Grizzly Kryonaut, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even mess with it if I were you. I've been using IC Diamond with great results, I recently ran out and might try the Grizzly Kryonaut next but I won't touch the liquid metal stuff. I know it's the best but it's also conductive, IC Diamond and Grizzly Kryonaut are not, which is a big selling point to me. If I mess up and some gets on the board it won't hurt it at all, I don't know why anyone would use TIM that is conductive.
Click to expand...

For the same reason someone prefers a TVR over a Porsche








The Porsche will keep you safe, will keep you from going over the edge (like the physical limits of rubber on asphalt)... the TVR will allow you to go onto the sharp edge... but if you go over the edge.. it will kill you... But it does allow for a much more intense experience


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> For the same reason someone prefers a TVR over a Porsche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Porsche will keep you safe, will keep you from going over the edge (like the physical limits of rubber on asphalt)... the TVR will allow you to go onto the sharp edge... but if you go over the edge.. it will kill you... But it does allow for a much more intense experience


You clearly don't know much about cars.

Back to topic please.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I am currently using Grizzly Kryonaut, but I have a batch of Indigo Extreme to try. I will let you know my temperature results before / after once I have installed the Indigo Extreme.


Do you like the Kryonaut? Is it easy to apply and work with?


----------



## SimonOcean

I have not benchmarked its performance vs other TIMs. I do have practice of using EK's TIM, which is easier to use than Kryonaut. Kryonaut is a bit more gloopy, but it is still not exactly difficult to apply it. So I would not worry about application too much.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonOcean*
> 
> I have not benchmarked its performance vs other TIMs. I do have practice of using EK's TIM, which is easier to use than Kryonaut. Kryonaut is a bit more gloopy, but it is still not exactly difficult to apply it. So I would not worry about application too much.


Like I said earlier, I have been using IC Diamond and that stuff is really thick. It's almost unusable until you heat up a glass of water and put the syringe in it for about 5 minutes, then it is really easy to work with. I was just curious if you had to anything like that with the Kryonaut. Thanks!


----------



## SimonOcean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Like I said earlier, I have been using IC Diamond and that stuff is really thick. It's almost unusable until you heat up a glass of water and put the syringe in it for about 5 minutes, then it is really easy to work with. I was just curious if you had to anything like that with the Kryonaut. Thanks!


No much easier than that. You don't need to warm it up in a bowl of warm water!


----------



## pr1me

Been using Gelid Extreme for years, not much difference with most other TIM


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Been using Gelid Extreme for years, not much difference with most other TIM


And no difference for Grizzly ans Metal Liquid ?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And no difference for Grizzly ans Metal Liquid ?


I meant the non conductive paste







.
As for the grizzly, i would like to see some more test to see if it is really better







.


----------



## consumer

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is in stock @ my local store







It's not cheap @ $34 for 3ml but I'm looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> oh god, the discussion that wouldn't die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When looking at it, i'm surprised that the venerable AS5 still scores middle of the pack.
> 
> Then again if you drop the liquid metals & the generic & the peanut butter.. then you are looking at what? 1, maybe 2 °C separation between the "best" and the "worst".
> 
> I always say:
> 
> 1. if you are in the situation where you have to rely on the TIM to make a crucial difference, you really have other , more pressing problems at hand.
> 2. I also tend to say: (extreme) lapping beats any TIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna add one saying today:
> 
> 3. These tests don't mean a thing. Each TIM should be tested for AT LEAST 3 MONTHS on a controlled "normal/extreme usage" simulator like on a bank of TECs/blocks simulating variable load 24/7.
> 
> Its the only way to find out if TIM-X "dries out" very fast or not, or shows a steady decline or improvement over time. It will also show that Unicorn Saliva give fantastic results in the first 48 hrs, but the declines to average and 3 months later has turned into epoxy sealing ihs & hs together for all eternity.
> 
> i'm not dissing the work that people are willign to put into it. Without them we would be NOWHERE. So kudos to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they had the time/means/inclination to take these test one step further to make them more meaningful.
> As it is inevitable these results will be pulled out of context... and we're gonna end up with somebody at some point stating something like _"but if you shine a blue led on AS5 it will beat all other TIMs"_
> 
> But again kudos to those will to do these test.


I agree with you 100% I have 1 rig testing arctic cooling MX-4 been going 5yr almost 6yrs with no degradation running 24/7 on a xeon x5660 OC'd to 4ghz I occasionally once every 3 months or so blow the heatsink out with can of air Hyper 212 Evo heatsink with it still running it has only went down a few times due to longterm power outages that my UPS ran out of backup power. I plan to run it 7yrs then disassemble it and inspect for thermal paste degradation got like 1yr and 2 months to go and I will tear it down I did arctic silver 5 it degraded in about 1.5yrs and started drying out and glueing the heatsink to processor.

The rig I am using is my media server and also my file sharing server for my home I use it alot I also do on the fly video encoding to transfer to my other devices like tablets / phones along with streaming to my roku's and such. I run KODI on it also and stream genesis from it to watch all my tv shows / movies I like on demand to all my devices on my network so in short the machine I am using for testing gets used 24/7 and is often at 50% load on CPU or more almost 24/7.

I am doing the testing like this on my own for no other gains other than my own knowledge I love arctic cooling mx-4 most universal thermal paste used it on Liquid / air / phase and much more along with on GPU's and much more exotic stuff artic cooling mx-4 is carbon based not silicone based like others and is non conductive spreads easily and doesn't dry out and has very good heat transfer. I will say when I say exotic I refer to OC'd routers / switches that I have heatsink modded along with Intel server NIC's and pretty much anything that gets warm I even use it under my rectifier / voltage regulator on my motorcycles LOL in short I use arctic cooling MX-4 on everything.

I keep 6x 20g tubes or so around here all the time of arctic cooling MX-4 I do PC repairs and custom PC builds and it is my go to thermal paste because it's performance cost and in general universal uses along with it lasts for years upon years after application even under extreme use and extreme heat for extreme needs I use cool laboratories liquid metal ultra but that is on extreme cases with copper to copper contact liquid metal ultra and aluminum are a NO NO LOL.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I agree with you 100% I have 1 rig testing arctic cooling MX-4 been going 5yr almost 6yrs with no degradation running 24/7 on a xeon x5660 OC'd to 4ghz I occasionally once every 3 months or so blow the heatsink out with can of air Hyper 212 Evo heatsink with it still running it has only went down a few times due to longterm power outages that my UPS ran out of backup power. I plan to run it 7yrs then disassemble it and inspect for thermal paste degradation got like 1yr and 2 months to go and I will tear it down I did arctic silver 5 it degraded in about 1.5yrs and started drying out and glueing the heatsink to processor.
> 
> The rig I am using is my media server and also my file sharing server for my home I use it alot I also do on the fly video encoding to transfer to my other devices like tablets / phones along with streaming to my roku's and such I run KODI on it also and stream genesis from it to watch all my tv shows / movies I like on demand to all my devices on my network so in short the machine I am using for testing gets used 24/7 and is often at 50% load on CPU or more almost 24/7.
> 
> I am doing the testing like this on my own for no other gains other than my own knowledge I love arctic cooling mx-4 most universal thermal paste used it on Liquid / air / phase and much more along with on GPU's and much more exotic stuff artic cooling mx-4 is carbon based and is non conductive spreads easily and doesn't dry out and has very good heat transfer.


I bought a tube of MX-4 a year or two ago. Got it on sale, had no clue how big the tube was.I have literally used this on hundred of machines now and I still have half a tube left. At least it still performs good. Its bigger than it looked....



At this point, I just want something different to look at, but the paste itself is still great


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I agree with you 100% I have 1 rig testing arctic cooling MX-4 been going 5yr almost 6yrs with no degradation running 24/7 on a xeon x5660 OC'd to 4ghz I occasionally once every 3 months or so blow the heatsink out with can of air Hyper 212 Evo heatsink with it still running it has only went down a few times due to longterm power outages that my UPS ran out of backup power. I plan to run it 7yrs then disassemble it and inspect for thermal paste degradation got like 1yr and 2 months to go and I will tear it down I did arctic silver 5 it degraded in about 1.5yrs and started drying out and glueing the heatsink to processor.
> 
> The rig I am using is my media server and also my file sharing server for my home I use it alot I also do on the fly video encoding to transfer to my other devices like tablets / phones along with streaming to my roku's and such I run KODI on it also and stream genesis from it to watch all my tv shows / movies I like on demand to all my devices on my network so in short the machine I am using for testing gets used 24/7 and is often at 50% load on CPU or more almost 24/7.
> 
> I am doing the testing like this on my own for no other gains other than my own knowledge I love arctic cooling mx-4 most universal thermal paste used it on Liquid / air / phase and much more along with on GPU's and much more exotic stuff artic cooling mx-4 is carbon based and is non conductive spreads easily and doesn't dry out and has very good heat transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a tube of MX-4 a year or two ago. Got it on sale, had no clue how big the tube was.I have literally used this on hundred of machines now and I still have half a tube left. At least it still performs good. Its bigger than it looked....
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I just want something different to look at, but the paste itself is still great
Click to expand...

I have used around 4x 20g tubes since I started using arctic cooling MX-4 add that up on how many rigs / devices I have applied it to I cannot even fathom the number it is in the hundreds if not 1000's or more LOL it is good stuff just thick enough to spread evenly yet just thin enough to spread easily and it takes a beating with 0 degradation even after years of abuse.

if you got a copper based cooler no aluminum I advise liquid metal ultra if you want the tippy top performing thermal interface material but be aware liquid metal has its risks and flaws it is a pain to apply properly and it is conductive so one mistake and you risk frying stuff but liquid metal is the best performing can get again if applied properly.

I want to also say indigo extreme is risky the burn in process scares the crap out of me to get it to do its thing and is not compatible with AMD CPU's because it gets to around 90c-100c+ or so to turn liquid this is to hot for AMD especially on AMD FX's theyre max safe according to AMD is 62c and absolute max is 72c so it is very dangerous for AMD users so I don't recommend it openly but liquid metal ultra is another situation yet it also has risks.


----------



## killeragosta

After the success of the GC-Extreme, a new Thermal Paste by GELID









http://gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=3&id=123&tab=2


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consumer*
> 
> You will have much lower temps if you use a liquid metal TIM. They really are amazing. But you have to be very careful because if the liquid metal leeks onto your motherboard it's going to be fried.
> 
> Use liquid metal TIM's with caution.


"much" lower is a bit of an exaggeration -- we're talking only a few degrees Celsius compared to, say, Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Catspaw

HI guys,
I hope im not reviving a necro thread, but it is one of the threads that pops out in google search:

I have tried 2 tim:

Arctic silver 5 and Krynonaut.
I stay away from liquid metal.

I was using them on a laptop using a quad core I7 (2760QM if i recall correctly) on an MSI GT 780 DXR.
My results in numbers were not that important, but the similarities were:

Each TIM seemed to be insanely good right after application (min temps of sub 40 C and max under 75C).
It only took 24 hours for those temps to go to 85+ C.
This happened in both thermal pastes, and on each of them when the cooler was removed to re apply the thermal paste, it was clear that the TIM was no longer a thin full cover layer of the CPU but small points here and there, with some TIM on the sides of the CPU socket.

However, when using the TIM on my desktop with an old liquid cooling system (Thermaltake Kandalf LCS case), I did not notice any changes after break in period on the desktop system (if there were any, they were minimal).
I do however have some doubts regarding my testing results as my CPU (Q6600) had the same temperatures on stock as at 3.0 GHZ on both idle and load on the Kandalf LCS, and reviews online dont seem to be optimistic about that case or its cooling system.


----------



## cmharding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *death1976*
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> 
> The debate on which the best thermal paste to use when cooling your CPU has raged on for many years; everyone has their own personal preference and allegiance, but obviously 2015 is a new year and there have been quite a few advances in the technology over the last couple of years. Some manufacturers are claiming they are the best choice and others let their reputation do the talking, but when it is all said and done, which is the best thermal paste so far in 2015 for cooling performance?
> here
> 
> hope ya all enjoy the read


----------



## skypine27

NORTH KOREA IS BEST KOREA


----------



## cmharding

Bought some white lithium grease back in the mid 90s and still using the same tube. Only times had problems w over heating was a few times the cooling grate gets clogged up w dirt. I usually take it apart and blow it out every other year. Always use the lithium grease. It doesn't dry up. You don't need to worry about conductivity because that's not what's going on there. Just transfers the heat from CPU to coolant system. Its the only thing between and acts as a buffer i believe. Im no expert but that's what makes sense to me. Guess if u have a lot of money tied up prob want what they use but I think its all snake oil but that just my opinion. Sorta like my scrambler costs about 100 dollars for Polaris fluids. Uses at least 4 diff types.


----------



## Coffee Bean

I have NH-D14 and FX-8350 overclocked to 4.5ghz and using ebay cheap thermapaste 35g(something like this http://www.banggood.com/35g-Grey-Thermal-Paste-Grease-Compound-Silicone-For-Graphics-CPU-Heatsink-p-974169.html) for 2€ and I can't get over 4.5ghz overclock with that because temps are too high if stress testing 4.6ghz or more. If I buy Grizzly Hydronaut paste then how much I can get more overclock out of my FX8350?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> I have NH-D14 and FX-8350 overclocked to 4.5ghz and using ebay cheap thermapaste 35g(something like this http://www.banggood.com/35g-Grey-Thermal-Paste-Grease-Compound-Silicone-For-Graphics-CPU-Heatsink-p-974169.html) for 2€ and I can't get over 4.5ghz overclock with that because temps are too high if stress testing 4.6ghz or more. If I buy Grizzly Hydronaut paste then how much I can get more overclock out of my FX8350?


well you should get a 3-5 celcius better temp with something like arctic cooling MX-4 but again not a whole lot of gains your at the limit of air cooling sadly your pushing around the 250w area which is going to be the max thermal capacity of that cooler which is one of the best there is so only option is to go to liquid cooling to really go farther.


----------

